# Rifle Whistle Trout



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

The whistle trout have made it to the Rifle in Skidway. Is the festival in Omer going on now or this weekend did I miss it? Time to get out the smoker:corkysm55


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

The Omer Sucker Festival was cancelled this year due to lack of personnel on the planning committee. However there should be a few vendors around for the first weekend in April.


----------



## ziffle (Mar 31, 2008)

The whole family was looking forward to going up for some sucker action. We can't all get together until the last weekend in March, with this weather is it going to be over by then.


----------

